# Kindle 2 charging issue



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello all! I am a newbie here but need some help. I recently purchased a used Kindle 2. It is in perfect condition and the previous owner had left it with a charge. However, they did not have the charger. I used it the first day until the battery died and ordered a Kindle 2 replacement charger. The charger came today and when I plugged it in, the USB into the Kindle immediately fell out. I tried to put it back in but it was loose and never showed that it was charging. I called Amazon customer service and she was not too helpful! She kept asking if I was inserting the correct end of the cable into the Kindle!!! (I may be a newbie but I know the difference between a USB and micro USB!)Finally she credited my account and I was able to order another. I only wanted to pay for 2 day shipping so I have to wait until Friday to see if a new cable will work. Has anyone heard of a problem with the cables or do you think it is the Kindle itself? Will the warranty still be in place since I bought it secondhand? Thanks in advance for any feedback!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

amyrebecca said:


> Hello all! I am a newbie here but need some help. I recently purchased a used Kindle 2. It is in perfect condition and the previous owner had left it with a charge. However, they did not have the charger. I used it the first day until the battery died and ordered a Kindle 2 replacement charger. The charger came today and when I plugged it in, the USB into the Kindle immediately fell out. I tried to put it back in but it was loose and never showed that it was charging. I called Amazon customer service and she was not too helpful! She kept asking if I was inserting the correct end of the cable into the Kindle!!! (I may be a newbie but I know the difference between a USB and micro USB!)Finally she credited my account and I was able to order another. I only wanted to pay for 2 day shipping so I have to wait until Friday to see if a new cable will work. Has anyone heard of a problem with the cables or do you think it is the Kindle itself? Will the warranty still be in place since I bought it secondhand? Thanks in advance for any feedback!


My understanding is that the remaining warranty transfers to you. They didn't start shipping until February of this year, so your warranty should be good at least until then. You can contact Kindle support & give them the serial number of your Kindle & they can tell you how much warranty is left.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

This is the first I've heard of a USB issue, but that's not saying it isn't a problem for you. If it's a K2, you probably have nothing to worry about since it should still be under warranty (they weren't released until Feb, so at the least it still has just over 6 months left) If you're concerned, you can call Amazon with the serial number and they can tell you exactly when the warranty will expire. good luck with your new charger, but if it doesn't work, a call to CS will probably be in order.


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

I hope that the new cable works! I was not going to be able to get a Kindle until Christmas but I found a great deal on craigslist and couldn't pass it up. I was a little nervous because I couldn't believe my luck. My K2 was $200! And it is in perfect condition, almost as if it were never used. It also came in Amazon's leather case with the hinges! Although, now those make me nervous too!  I was so excited to get the cable today... I kept looking for the UPS man! And then it wouldn't charge. I have had it since Friday and am so anxious to use it! I've been lurking here to take up my time!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

You really got a good deal. Hopefully it will charge for you and you can enjoy it. If it doesn't work, they will replace it.


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

Well after some research on here, I went out and bought a Micro USB at Radio Shack to try to charge my Kindle. It did not work, leaving me to believe the problem is not the cable, but the device itself. I called CS and was assured that if the replacement cable that arrives tomorrow does not work, they will replace my Kindle. And not to complain, because that is great and I got a great deal, but tomorrow being Friday I won't get it until Monday! AHHH! I have had my K2 for one week tomorrow and haven't been able to use it! I just keep looking at my Critical Battery screen! I just can't wait to actually read for an extended period of time on it.


----------



## fotoed (Jul 16, 2009)

Noticed yesterday the same problem with my Kindle DX. I had it about 3 weeks.  It's hard to tell if it's the female connector on the Kindle or the wire  male connector. I am waiting for a response from Amazon customer service.  Has anyone found a 3rd party replacement cord?


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

I contacted Amazon when I first got my Kindle because my charger had a very loose connection too. I was told I could send the Kindle in for a replacement, but I chose not to. I just have to put the Kindle where it won't accidentally get moved at all because it doesn't take much to make the plug fall out. I just leave it on the counter or something overnight when I charge it. If I try to read while it's charging that can be a challenge, but I don't usually have to deal with that. At least mine DOES charge though. Hope you get your problems resolved. Good luck!


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

Well, the 2nd new cable just arrived and it still did not work! I called CS and they are replacing my K2. It will be here on Monday. More good news though... The previous owner paid for the extended warranty so I am covered until 3/2011! I am blessed to have gotten such a good deal! And to add to it, I got 2 replacement chargers for the price of 1 since CS thought is was a defective cable. 

I would check Radio Shack for an extra charger. They seem to have everything.

I never wished my weekend would go quickly but I am now!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

fotoed said:


> It's hard to tell if it's the female connector on the Kindle or the wire male connector.


It's the male. It's always the male. 

Mr. KM's K2 had the USB connector problem right out of the box. I posted it on this board somewhere back in Feb when it happened. Amazon immediately replaced it and he has had no such issues again - just the fading screen which they also replaced. When we called with the problem the CS person made it sound like it was a fairly common.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Funny KindleMom!


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

It's finally here! The UPS man just delivered my shiny, new Kindle! Can't wait to get my skin (DecalGirl - Disarry) on it! Yea!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Amyrebecca--are you having any charging issues with the new one?

Betsy


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

Not at all. The usb "clicked" right in. On the old one there was no click and it would not stay plugged in. I never saw the yellow light or lighting bolt on the old one. They are both on, on my new one right now.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

So glad to hear that. Remember, you don't have to wait for your Kindle to charge before you start reading it. you can read while it's charging.


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

I have a quick question. Sorry if it is a repeat. As you read and click to Next Page does your screen turn black with white text for a moment before displaying the next page? Just want to make sure that is normal. Thanks!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

amyrebecca said:


> I have a quick question. Sorry if it is a repeat. As you read and click to Next Page does your screen turn black with white text for a moment before displaying the next page? Just want to make sure that is normal. Thanks!


Yes, that's completely normal.


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Glad to hear of your good fortune, amyrebecca. On another note, I'm really happy with Amazon's decision to use the standard micro-usb as the interface cable. My Blackberry Storm uses this as well, and from what I read on another forum, http://www.neowin.net/news/main/09/06/29/apple-to-adopt-micro-usb-for-charging Apple is supposed to be switch iPods to micro-usb as well.


----------

